# what's everyone expecting in 2014??



## texas (14 August 2013)

I've not covered anything this year, and I don't think I'm going to miss the stress of it next year at all!

Love following all the foaling threads.  So, what is everyone else expecting next year??


----------



## Kacey88 (14 August 2013)

My first foal is due 5th April and I cannot wait, mare is already showing (not a maiden) so I worry much less now! She is an Irish Draught/Coloured pony cross and is in foal to RID Hillviewfarm Superstar. This is the lady herself last year:







Hoping for a nice steady all rounder, hopefully be good enough for working hunter maybe a small hunter type. Or even a cob type. Mum is a dream to be around and ride as is dad and that's my main concern. 

I have my foaling kit nearly ready... that sums up my anticipation! 

Thanks for starting this thread, I will read with interest to find other fist timers.


----------



## DuckToller (14 August 2013)

My Renkum Valentino mare is in foal, and I don't know who the daddy is!

Not quite as hopeless as that sounds, she went to my friend's stud and was covered by his stallion, but she didn't take.  So next time they covered her with a stallion that they were standing for someone else, but I didn't catch his name when they rang to tell me she had been scanned in foal, and he isn't on their website.  I will have to pop up and speak to them, but I am pretty sure he is a Voltaire grandson, so that's a double Voltaire dose.


----------



## koeffee (14 August 2013)

I have a few Umberto II a few San Liberty's a couple of Buddy L's and one hopefully to Aragon-S


----------



## Spring Feather (14 August 2013)

I have a number of mares bred to some Balou du Rouet sons, one mare to Indoctro, one mare to a Darco son, and one to a Florestan gr son.


----------



## TheMule (14 August 2013)

I'm expecting my first- an embryo transfer foal from my Fleetwater Opposition mare, by Fabrice Van Overis who's a super little jumper by For Pleasure.

I'm very excited, all is going well so far, she's due May 10th so fingers crossed all stays healthy


----------



## eventrider23 (15 August 2013)

Just the one due for me personally and that is an H Tobago foal out of my darling graded Trakehner mare HP Venezia (HG Soloman x Consul x Amagun).  We will have a couple of other exciting foals due though including a Metall and a Fidertanz.


----------



## elijahasgal (15 August 2013)

Just one due, out of my Carnaval Drum/Armstrong/Voltaire mare x Matterhorn full sibling, should be nice, so far all I bred her to have had Ramiro on sire as well, and so far all have been super foals, (Elite, High first, Potential stallion, and 2nd highest UKWPN dressage colt!! )   So this should be a cracker


----------



## sallyf (15 August 2013)

2 for me so far as one has resorbed.
A Check in X Poetic Justice which we think is a filly and a Cordess X Tout ensemble that looks like its a colt.


----------



## texas (15 August 2013)

oh wow some beautiful babies due next year!  I hope they all stay healthy for you


----------



## AJBliss (15 August 2013)

I have one for me (Cayden HH x Sam R) and two shared (Don Aqui x Robespierre) and (Craig x Cavalier Royale).


----------



## aed (15 August 2013)

Sire is the great ringfort cruise .. Son of cruising..and my mare is a vechta ..flagmount diamond mare.


----------



## martlin (16 August 2013)

I've got 2 just scanned in foal to Casanova du Domaine Z, will be late foals, but hey ho


----------



## mybutterfly (16 August 2013)

My lovely trekenher mare is in foal to caretino glory! I'm a first timer and so is she so lots of nerves but I have a lovely team of people to help me!

We went to see Caretino Glory last week and LOVED him. Shirley at brendon could not have been more helpful, we go to chat to him in the stable, nicely laid back and then see him jump in competition. As soon as he came into the collecting ring he made everything else seem ordinary! He oozes presence and skipped round a 1.30 track as though it wasn't there! 

I'd be delighted with a clone of the mother but if I got some of his quality too I'd be over the moon but I know it's a very long way to go yet!


----------



## htobago (16 August 2013)

eventrider23 said:



			Just the one due for me personally and that is an H Tobago foal out of my darling graded Trakehner mare HP Venezia (HG Soloman x Consul x Amagun).  We will have a couple of other exciting foals due though including a Metall and a Fidertanz.
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see your new Tobago/Venezia baby - as you know, she's one of my all-time favourite mares! 

No foals of my own, as I can only afford to keep one horse, but I love seeing all his babies every year.


----------



## magic104 (16 August 2013)

TB in-foal to Legrande


----------



## eventergirl87 (17 August 2013)

TB in foal to Grafenstolz will be Grafenstolz X Acclamation X Sri Pekan


----------



## Bedlam (17 August 2013)

Haven't covered anything this year but am enjoying trying to decide what to use on my Mill Law x Jumbo x Rock King girlie next year. Have quite a long list at the moment so will need to whittle it down a bit over the winter.....Chilli Morning is winning at the moment.


----------



## Rollin (17 August 2013)

What a lot of expensive sounding foals on the way.

One of my much loved CB mares and the one with the best temperament ever, is in foal to our own Shagya stallion Under Milkwood.  We have tried to put her in foal twice before via AI (his dam's sire in Hungary) and natural covering his sire in France (European Champion).  No luck.

Woody did the job after one cycle and she had twins!!!  We are quite excited as we will have waited 9 years for this foal.


----------



## JC1 (17 August 2013)

My ISH mare is in foal to Lecarrow King. She has had 3 by an ID stallion for me who have been huge so hoping for something a bit smaller!


----------



## martlin (18 August 2013)

Rollin said:



			What a lot of expensive sounding foals on the way.

One of my much loved CB mares and the one with the best temperament ever, is in foal to our own Shagya stallion Under Milkwood.  We have tried to put her in foal twice before via AI (his dam's sire in Hungary) and natural covering his sire in France (European Champion).  No luck.

Woody did the job after one cycle and she had twins!!!  We are quite excited as we will have waited 9 years for this foal.
		
Click to expand...

One of my mares has 1/4 Schagya blood, I did consider going down that route, but struggled to find a stallion, so a warmblood it is


----------



## Rollin (18 August 2013)

martlin said:



			One of my mares has 1/4 Schagya blood, I did consider going down that route, but struggled to find a stallion, so a warmblood it is 

Click to expand...

I too struggled when we lived in Scotland it cost a fortune to import Shagya semen from Hungary.  You might be interested to know that Woody's sire Tatianus has frozen semen available which is shipped all over the world. Tat and his sire Jeremius were both EU Champions)  Something to think of for the future - I actually think my boy is nicer that his daddy as he has much more bone.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (19 August 2013)

I'll have made the big move to live with OH in Scotland not long before his Standardbred mares are due to foal. All three have been scanned in foal so we are expecting a Hasty Hall (top producing sire in the UK for 7 years in a row) out of Tates Creek by Western Ideal (1.48 mark and winner of $1.4million) plus two Mypanmar's (lifetime record in the US of 1.48 and $1.7million to his name) out of Saunders Beachgirl and Coalford Tracey. OH is also planning on flying to America in November to buy an American mare at the sales, so we could be expecting four!

What I'm most excited about is what colour the foals will be, as Mypanmar is a chestnut (not particularly common amongst Standardbreds), with Saunders Beachgirl being black (producing black foals in the past) and Coalford Tracey being bay by a grey stallion.

Fingers crossed as this will be our first year breeding under our new prefix - the start of a successful venture I hope!


----------



## emmara_8 (19 August 2013)

My Oklund/Nimmerdor mare is in foal to Diarado, highly exciting! She has a Balou Du Rouet foal at foot just now.


----------



## martlin (20 August 2013)

Rollin said:



			I too struggled when we lived in Scotland it cost a fortune to import Shagya semen from Hungary.  You might be interested to know that Woody's sire Tatianus has frozen semen available which is shipped all over the world. Tat and his sire Jeremius were both EU Champions)  Something to think of for the future - I actually think my boy is nicer that his daddy as he has much more bone.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I suspect that the current cooking foal is my mare's last one  She is 20 and it might be time to give her a good retirement, as she is a poor doer and the foals do bring her down, and it gets more and more difficult for her to bounce back as the years go by. She's had a hard little life, competing internationally and has given me 2 foals up to date, with the third one in the oven


----------



## paullam9 (21 August 2013)

Full bred danish trakehner mare to aes registered stallion erdento. Dont yet know my mare parents but hopefully will when we get her DNA results soon. Xx


----------



## mybutterfly (5 September 2013)

Yay! Had my mare's 45 day scan today and the blob is still there!! And now it's got a heart beat! So exciting! Thanks so much to everyone on here for sensible advice when I thought it had slipped. 

Having now met Caretino Glory and daughter Sussex Caretino in the flesh I'm even more excited about my 2014 foal!


----------



## JVB (6 September 2013)

My mare is now on day 76 and in foal to Balou de Rouet, her lines are Concorde/ Samber so providing it all goes to plan I hope it'll turn out a jumper


----------



## Tinks81 (6 September 2013)

mybutterfly said:



			My lovely trekenher mare is in foal to caretino glory! I'm a first timer and so is she so lots of nerves but I have a lovely team of people to help me!

We went to see Caretino Glory last week and LOVED him. Shirley at brendon could not have been more helpful, we go to chat to him in the stable, nicely laid back and then see him jump in competition. As soon as he came into the collecting ring he made everything else seem ordinary! He oozes presence and skipped round a 1.30 track as though it wasn't there! 

I'd be delighted with a clone of the mother but if I got some of his quality too I'd be over the moon but I know it's a very long way to go yet!
		
Click to expand...

Oh i love ralphy too !!! he is some horse and is amazing over a fence !! I chose Paris though (DOn VHP) who was sold last year


----------



## Tinks81 (6 September 2013)

JVB said:



			My mare is now on day 76 and in foal to Balou de Rouet, her lines are Concorde/ Samber so providing it all goes to plan I hope it'll turn out a jumper
		
Click to expand...


oh I have a balou du rouet she is lovely - her temperment is fantastic and they all jump and and move lovely !!


----------



## Tinks81 (6 September 2013)

This year i tried to put my mare (mum of Phoenix by Balou 6yo) in foal to Don VHP (Paris) but she would only hold it till 14 days (she is getting old) 

Shirley suggested embryo transfer which i then decided to change the mare and use my 6yo - we had oru 28 day scan and heart beat thursday with the doner mare and all is there and going well !! 

Very very excited abotu this one xx


----------



## Megibo (6 September 2013)

Looking forward to seeing these babies next year, hope there are pictures posted of them in here!! 
I'm not expecting anything next year but my mare is off to stud with hopes for a 2015 tobagoling!


----------



## amy_b (6 September 2013)

All being well a full brother or sister to this years filly by Treliver Decanter. Due late May and I'm already excited...!! How am I going to last another 9 months..?!!! &#128561; 
Here is this years foal - 
http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/Pictu..._DIVINE_DEBUTANT&PhotoID=_KF32938&FitWindow=0

I'm so pleased with her that I can't imagine the next one being so perfect..!! Lol!! If s/he is then we are very lucky ladies!! Can't wait!!


----------



## sport horse (6 September 2013)

I have two -Grade A mare by Hors La Loi x Landeur x Naturel is foal to Kannan and mare by Cabdula du Tillard x Vesontio du Mesnil and dam line that produced Quattro B is in foal to Heartbreaker


----------



## mybutterfly (6 September 2013)

amy_b said:



			All being well a full brother or sister to this years filly by Treliver Decanter. Due late May and I'm already excited...!! How am I going to last another 9 months..?!!! &#55357;&#56881; 
Here is this years foal - 
http://www.kevinsparrow.co.uk/Pictu..._DIVINE_DEBUTANT&PhotoID=_KF32938&FitWindow=0

I'm so pleased with her that I can't imagine the next one being so perfect..!! Lol!! If s/he is then we are very lucky ladies!! Can't wait!!
		
Click to expand...


Lovely foal! I know how you feel it's such a lot of waiting!!


----------



## mybutterfly (6 September 2013)

Tinks81 said:



			Oh i love ralphy too !!! he is some horse and is amazing over a fence !! I chose Paris though (DOn VHP) who was sold last year
		
Click to expand...


Yes we just loved him! You were lucky to get some Paris swimmers! Looking forward to pictures of everyone's foals!


----------



## Deli (7 September 2013)

I have one in foal to Parco and one in foal to DON VHP. Praying they hold on to them!


----------



## JVB (7 September 2013)

Tinks81 said:



			oh I have a balou du rouet she is lovely - her temperment is fantastic and they all jump and and move lovely !!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone seems to say the same, it's the main reason I chose him. I'd also love a filly but just hoping for healthy. I'm spending far too much time oggling his offspring online, I've been looking at your threads I can only hope mine is as talented!


----------



## _jetset_ (7 September 2013)

This is my first year of having foalies due at my own place... So it is both exciting and terrifying! 

I have four broodmares that are all in foal to my own 4 year old stallion who is Sir Oldenburg x Rohdiamant x Weltmeyer. They are all due in early march as the super stud produced positive pregnancies for all four in first time inseminations which we were not expecting! 

My girls are all a little different, they are:
Sandro Hit x Weltmeyer x Nebelhorn
Ahorn x Topas x Sultan
Ircolando x Armstrong x (I can't remember and am now having a brain freeze!)
Royal of Loh x Leibniz x Wapiti


----------



## Maesfen (8 September 2013)

Nothing at all and very relieved about it as I am honestly trying to cut down by having everything bar Bea (who has a plan for next year not involving me!) is up for sale so I can find my quiet hack.


----------



## Tinks81 (9 September 2013)

JVB said:



			Everyone seems to say the same, it's the main reason I chose him. I'd also love a filly but just hoping for healthy. I'm spending far too much time oggling his offspring online, I've been looking at your threads I can only hope mine is as talented!
		
Click to expand...

oh thank you yes she is a superstar cant wait tp see what her foaly is going to be like x


----------



## Tinks81 (9 September 2013)

mybutterfly said:



			Yes we just loved him! You were lucky to get some Paris swimmers! Looking forward to pictures of everyone's foals!
		
Click to expand...

I bought mine last year in 2012 he he x


----------



## amanda123 (9 September 2013)

Fleetwater Opposition / Java Tiger mare in foal (fingers x, have had 1 scan plus heartbeat at 2nd) to Up With The Lark. 1st time for both of us so she is boarding with experts!
Good Luck to everyone who is expecting babies in 2014.


----------



## TheMule (9 September 2013)

amanda123 said:



			Fleetwater Opposition / Java Tiger mare in foal (fingers x, have had 1 scan plus heartbeat at 2nd) to Up With The Lark. 1st time for both of us so she is boarding with experts!
Good Luck to everyone who is expecting babies in 2014.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh nicely bred mare- same as Opposition Buzz!


----------

